# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Desertizan españa artificialmente.

## nirvana

POR BORRARME EL TEMA HAGO OTRO


se ha ralentizado EL ANTICICLON por que han hecho gifting con electronite en las azores.
 ¿por que en españa se niega que se fumiga y en los demas paises dicen que fumigan para evitar el calentamiento global? en españa siguen diciendo que son estelas de agua. o estela de nube, que se lo oi decir a un meterologo en la tele.

en este video se ve como este meterologo se equivoca, mirad lo que dice


http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...e/619558.shtml

cuando explica lo de los dos soles (tambien artificial) se le escapa: DESVIAN

¿que desvian? queria decir que desvian los frentes? ¿quienes DESVIAN, las nubes? LOS RADARES; LAS ANTENAS, aviones etc.

se ve que con el nombre de jesus torresana que han puesto en las fotos se habra acordado al del foro y casi se le escapa el: desvian los frentes xd. se ve a leguas.

----------


## jasg555

Pues te lo van a borrar otra vez Jesús...

----------


## nirvana

no existe la libertad de expresion en esta pagina? me da igual que me lo borres alguien lo vera con suerte

----------


## Luján

> no existe la libertad de expresion en esta pagina?


Lo que no existe es la permisividad para los spammers

Si tantos datos tienes..... por que no vas a un juzgado?

Este en un aviso en serio: Si no cambias de actitud serás baneado.

----------


## nirvana

que yo sepa no he nombrado ninguna pagina en este post. veo que lo que se permite en este foro es el adoctrinamiento. todos los que hablanmso de este tema somos jesuses? estan desertizando artificialmente españa, eso no es espam. y no me habei scontestado a lo del principio del post.

----------


## Luján

> que yo sepa no he nombrado ninguna pagina en este post. veo que lo que se permite en este foro es el adoctrinamiento.


Quieres que te de la definición de spam? no es necesario citar una página para hacer spam. Basta con promocionar algo que no está en consonancia con el fin de este foro.

Si esto no te vale, no tengo más que rescatar el hilo que se te ha borrado y de lo describo paso a paso (por un privado, claro, para no cometer yo spam)


[offtopic]Hay que ver.... feliz que estaba de al volver a casa de ver las fallas y encontrarme esto  :Mad:  :Frown: [/offtopic]

----------


## Held

> cuando explica lo de los dos soles (tambien artificial) se le escapa: DESVIAN
> 
> ¿que desvian? queria decir que desvian los frentes? ¿quienes DESVIAN, las nubes? LOS RADARES; LAS ANTENAS, aviones etc.
> 
> se ve que con el nombre de jesus torresana que han puesto en las fotos se habra acordado al del foro y casi se le escapa el: desvian los frentes xd. se ve a leguas.


La refracción es el efecto de DESVIACIÓN de la luz cuando pasa por un prisma. En este caso la luz son los rallos solares y los prismas son los cristales de hielo de las nubes. Con este mismo mismo efecto se producen los arcoiris.

Te aclaro esto para que no acuses al pobre hombre del tiempo de ocultar una conspiración o algo por el estilo.

----------


## nirvana

si lo que no esta en consonancia es decir que estan desertizando... osea que el fin del foro es adoctrinar? ahh que si digo que desertizan hago spam?  y que estoy promocionando exactamente? que fumigan?

----------


## Luján

> si lo que no esta en consonancia es decir que estan desertizando... osea que el fin del foro es adoctrinar? ahh que si digo que desertizan hago spam?  y que estoy promocionando exactamente? que fumigan?



Simplemente estás hablando de cosas muy graves, sin dar datos ciertos y corroborables. Además has puesto enlaces a páginas y escritos que nada tienen que ver con el espíritu de este foro.

Eso es hacer spam, como también lo es enviar información no deseada.


¿Adoctrinar? no sé quién está adoctrinando aquí. Nosotros no seremos, pues aquí hay gente, por ejemplo, que defiende con uñas y dientes el trasvase Tajo-Segura y gente que lo destruiría con sus propias manos si pudiera. Y a ninguno se le ha eliminado ningún mensaje.

¿Por qué?, pues simplemente porque dan argumentos y los dan con seriedad, sin insultar y sin provocar.


Ah! y respecto a lo de bombardear las nubes.... pues resulta que yo tambien sé de eso, y no es nuevo. Se ha hecho en muchos lugares PARA EVITAR PRECIPITACIONES TAN FUERTES QUE PROVOCARÍAN GRAVES DESPERFECTOS. Lo que se hace es bombardear células convectivas de gran potencia que pueden evolucionar hasta tormentas de gran magnitud. Para evitar las posibles precipitaciones torrenciales (mayores índices de precipitación/hora que los de las últimas navidades en Tenerife) causadas por estas fuertes tormentas, se bombardean estos núcleos convectivos PARA PRODUCIR LA PRECIPITACIÓN ANTES DE QUE SE DESARROLLE POR COMPLETO LA CÉLULA, haciendo que dichas precipitaciones sean más suaves.


EDIT:

P.S: y ya con esto me despido, pues hay que dormir y mañana despertarse. Buenas noches.

----------


## nirvana

China perfecciona la técnica para evitar la lluvia durante los JJ OO de 2008

    * Probaron la DIATOMINA, un mineral que ELIMINA EL VAPOR DE LAS NUBES.
    * En las ceremonias de apertura y clausura podría llevarse a cabo.
    * Según los grupos ecologistas, esta técnica no es contaminante. 

Esta semana, en la que Pekín celebró que sólo queda un año para los JJOO del 2008, las autoridades volvieron a manipular el clima para tener cielos azules y evitar la lluvia mediante nuevas técnicas con vistas a la cita olímpica, informó hoy la agencia estatal Xinhua.

Los meteorólogos chinos probaron por primera vez la diatomita, un mineral con gran poder de absorción, para eliminar parte del vapor de las nubes y conseguir con ello asegurar que no lloviera el pasado 8 de agosto, en las celebraciones de un año para la cuenta atrás.

Para los ensayos se usaron tres aviones en los que volaban 30 técnicos al norte de Pekín, en la zona de Mongolia Interior, y que esparcieron 2.800 kilos del mineral.


Diatomita es una roca formada en su mayor parte por caparazones de plantas unicelulares llamadas diatomeas con dimensiones microscópicas por lo cual se percola el agua.
Es extremadamente porosa, mala conductora de calor y electricidad, químicamente inerte, cuando seca es muy liviana, capaz de absorber y retener gran cantidad de líquidos con los cuales tiene grandes superficies de contacto.
Las propiedades apreciadas en las diatomitas son el bajo peso específico y alto contenido de sílice amorfa. Las diatomitas se utilizan para filtros.

- Es liviano y con poco peso específico, con lo que se mantendría en el aire.
- Es mala conductora del calor, con lo cual cuando se expandiera, crearía un velo imposibilitando que se escape el calor fuera dela atmósfera, subiendo las temperaturas y creando el falso calentamiento global.
- Es capaz de absorber y retener gran cantidad de líquidos, con lo que el vapor de agua sería retenido en el aire, impidiendo que llueva.


tambien hacen que no llueva y en moscu  han echo algo parecido, esta clarisimo que el clima lo controlan.

Mientras que países que no suelen tener nieve, se regocijan las pocas veces que cae (por el espectáculo que provee), otras naciones ya están hartas de la precipitación. Éste es el caso de Moscú, que por decisión de su alcalde, Yury Luzhkov, no verá nevadas por los próximos meses. Ésto lo lograrán rociando las nubes con una fina niebla química, que las obligará a verter la nieve fuera de los límites de la ciudad. Moscú viene siguiendo los mismos procedimientos desde hace tiempo, para evitar lluvias.

Todos los años, la ciudad de Moscú utiliza de dos a tres millones de su presupuesto de 40 mil millones de dólares para evitar lluvias durante los días festivos que se celebran con desfiles. Para lograr éste cometido, la fuerza aérea utiliza cemento en polvo, hielo seco y yoduro de plata. Aunque suene algo que toma mucho trabajo (y claramente dinero), como bien dijimos, es algo que se hace todos los años. Para el Día de la Victoria, en mayo y el Día de la Ciudad en septiembre. Y como algo que se hace todos los años, también tiene sus historias.

Así es, no todas las veces que se llevó a cabo éste proceso salió acorde al plan. En junio de 2008, mientras la fuerza aérea hacía lo que se le pagó por hacer, dejaron caer una bolsa de cemento de 25 kilos sobre una zona urbana de la ciudad de Moscú. Aunque afortunadamente no hubo heridos, sí destruyó el techo de una ciudadana, dejando un agujero de 80 centímetros. La fuerza aérea le ofreció 50,000 rublos (US$2,100) por los daños, pero ella se negó a aceptarlos y los demandó por destrucción de su hogar y daños morales.

----------


## Luján

> China perfecciona la técnica para evitar la lluvia durante los JJ OO de 2008
> [...]


Vaya sarta de chorradas.

Son tantas que ni siquiera merece la pena rebatirlas una por una.

Simplemente diré que todo esto está sacado de algún sitio, y ni siquiera has puesto fuentes.

Jamás en mi vida (y he estudiado bastante sobre geología, biología y oceanografía) he oído hablar de la diatomita. Y mucho menos de que las diatomeas tengan caparazones. (esto sólo por comentar algo)

----------


## nirvana

dicen caparazones

_Diatomita

La diatomita es una roca sedimentación formada por la acumulación de frústulas o caparazones de diatomeas. Cuando la roca aún no está consolidada recibe nombres como tierra de diatomeas, tierra de Trípoli, tierra de infusorios o Kieselguhr. Una vez consolidada es de color blanco y muy porosa; esto le faculta para ser utilizada en la industria de fabricación de explosivos, como absorbente de la nitroglicerina. Si la cementación de las diatomeas es silícica, estas rocas adquieren gran dureza y pueden ser utilizadas como utensilio para pulir._

fuente http://www.natureduca.com/geol_petrograf_rocasexog9.php

y aqui la fuente de los juegos olimpicos en pekin http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2672...lluvia/juegos/   china parece ser el unico pais que admite producir sequia o nieve.


Como se puede observar en estas imagenes desvian los frentes que deberian meterse en españa, mirad como los llevan a otro lado de repente (luego diran que londres se indunda). lo haran desde satelites meteorologicos que hay en el espacio, que hayan rayos en linea recta no es natural. sino explicadme por que ocurre eso.





con las todas antenas que estan puestas en montañas etc repelen el agua y se queda alrededor, con una especie de electro osmosis pero a lo grande.



un link que habla sobre la electro osmosis, os podeis imaginar lo que hacen las antenas, manejar el clima es mas facil de lo que parece.

http://www.canalconstruccion.com/ele...pilaridad.html

----------


## Luján

> dicen caparazones
> 
> _Diatomita
> 
> La diatomita es una roca sedimentación formada por la acumulación de frústulas o caparazones de diatomeas. Cuando la roca aún no está consolidada recibe nombres como tierra de diatomeas, tierra de Trípoli, tierra de infusorios o Kieselguhr. Una vez consolidada es de color blanco y muy porosa; esto le faculta para ser utilizada en la industria de fabricación de explosivos, como absorbente de la nitroglicerina. Si la cementación de las diatomeas es silícica, estas rocas adquieren gran dureza y pueden ser utilizadas como utensilio para pulir._
> 
> fuente http://www.natureduca.com/geol_petrograf_rocasexog9.php


Bien. Pa' tí la perra gorda. Aunque eso de que las diatomeas tienen "caparazón" es como decir que los caracoles tienen una concha de hormigón armado.

Puedes echarle un vistazo a la wiki, por si te interesa un poco lo que son de verdad las diatomeas: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomea

No sé de dónde sacas que la diatomita se usa para absorber agua. En el mismo link que tú pones se indica que se utiliza como absorbente sí, pero no de agua, sino de nitroglicerina, para evitar sus derrames y preparar cartuchos explosivos. Incluso para pulir. Pero nunca para absorber agua.

Además, me imagino que si la "diatomita" es tan dura como comenta esta página que tú citas, es poco probable que se utilice como tú comentas. En todo caso se utilizaría la tierra de diatomeas, no la roca.

De geología tú estás pez, ¿verdad?




> y aqui la fuente de los juegos olimpicos en pekin http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2672...lluvia/juegos/   china parece ser el unico pais que admite producir sequia o nieve.


Y que te hace pensar que si los chinos la utilizan (que no se sabe si la utilizaron, sólo que existía la posibilidad de usarla), se utilize aquí también. Un poco de seriedad.

¿Y qué ha pasado este año?¿Se le han acabado las reservas de este supermineral que flota en el aire incluso cuando se carga de agua a ese ente que se dedica a soltarlo por ahí? Me gustaría que dieras alguna, sólo alguna prueba gráfica (algún documento escrito, imagen de un avión que se vea claramente que está haciendo lo que dices que hacen) que demuestre tus acusaciones, que además lanzas al aire, sin identificar a quien culpas. Si lanzas acusaciones tienes que acusar a alguien. Si no, corres el peligro de que nadie te haga puñetero caso.

Digo yo que o bien no ves la tele ni oyes la radio ni lees los periódicos, ni vives en este país o mundo, porque vamos, con lo que ha llovido este año o no te enteras de lo que pasa o no te quieres enterar.




> Como se puede observar en estas imagenes desvian los frentes que deberian meterse en españa, mirad como los llevan a otro lado de repente (luego diran que londres se indunda). lo haran desde satelites meteorologicos que hay en el espacio, que hayan rayos en linea recta no es natural. sino explicadme por que ocurre eso.
> 
> [...]


¿Tú de meteorología y dinámica atmosférica no tienes ni idea verdad?
Me da a mí que no sabes que las borrascas, al igual que los antiociclones y en suma cualquier elemento que gira sufre, por el propio hecho de girar un desplazamiento hacia donde se genera por el propio efecto del giro. Si has visto algún lanzamiento de falta de un partido de fútbol conocerás lo que llaman el "efecto" que coge el balón cuando lo lanzan girando. Este efecto se denomina Efecto Magnus (wikipedia) y se aplica a todo elemento que gira en el aire, sea un balón o un huracán.

Respecto a lo de los rayos sólo una cosa

1- El sensor puede interpretar como rayos situaciones que no lo son, al igual que cualquier otro sensor puede sufrir errores. Nada es perfecto. Sólo así se puede explicar que se den rayos en una zona donde no hay nubes. Es física atmosférica elemental. Si no hay nube no puede haber rayo.




> con las todas antenas que estan puestas en montañas etc repelen el agua y se queda alrededor, con una especie de electro osmosis pero a lo grande.
> 
> [...]
> 
> un link que habla sobre la electro osmosis, os podeis imaginar lo que hacen las antenas, manejar el clima es mas facil de lo que parece.
> 
> http://www.canalconstruccion.com/ele...pilaridad.html


Vamos hombre! no me río para que no digas que te tomo a cachondeo, aunque te lo merecerias.
¿Desde cuándo la electro ósmosis puede realizarse en el aire? El mismo enlace que tú pones habla de la electro ósmosis para evitar las HUMEDADES EN PAREDES Y CONSTRUCCIONES, vamos en medios porosos. El aire no es poroso.

De lo de las antenas, mejor ni hablo. Aquí tenemos gente que se dedica a estudiar las frecuencias de las antenas (algo que no está prohibido, al contrario que lo que hace algún conocido tuyo, como poner inhibidores en cualquier antena proque le da la paranoia), de momento de los embalses, pero desde aquí le invito, por favor, a que haga un análisis de las frecuencias de esas supuestas antenas que dices tú que modifican el clima. En cuanto sepamos las frecuencias de emisión sabremos si pueden modificar el clima o no. Sólo hay un puñado de frecuencias que serían capaces de evitar o modificar el movimiento de las partículas de agua en el aire.

Como final, sólo comentarte que tus propias fuentes te han traicionado. Más te hubiera valido leerlas y entenderlas antes que buscarlas en google y ponerlas aquí porque el título de la página hace referencia a lo que querías escribir.

Ya se te había dado una última oportunidad, y las has gastado. O modificas tu actitud dando datos más concretos y pruebas más fehacientes o ya te puedes ir despidiendo de escribir en este lugar de gente de bien, donde TODOS los que hemos hecho alguna acusación la hemos hecho con datos por delante, y señalando claramente a los supuestos culpables. no como tú, que tiras la piedra, escondes la mano y además no apuntas, supongo que lo haces para ver quién se aparta.

----------


## Salut

El yoduro de plata se ha usado mucho en España, sobre todo por parte de agricultores para prevenir granizadas. Pero se ha abandonado su uso por los riesgos ambientales.

En fin, veo que ya han llegado los paranoicos de los chemtrails al foro. QUE NO, QUE SON ESTELAS DE CONDENSACIÓN NORMALICAS!!!

----------


## nirvana

EDIT: permito este mensaje ya que será el último de este forero, pues ha sido baneado pro repetiro multitud de veces.

ya hay una patente de un sistema que retiene el agua.  que es lo que utilizan para impedir que llueva. aqui esta: http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090013599

en esta foto el avion no saca las estelas de los motores 

 

imagen de satelite, se ve claramente como se forman estelas quimicas(las rayas)





Yo. Este año a llovido mucho por que al no estar el anticiclon han venido muchos frentes y no los han desviado por que se notaria bastante, y aunque fumiguen no pueden parar tanta lluvia, al final tiene que caer



¿Tú de meteorología y dinámica atmosférica no tienes ni idea verdad?
Me da a mí que no sabes que las borrascas, al igual que los antiociclones y en suma cualquier elemento que gira sufre, por el propio hecho de girar un desplazamiento hacia donde se genera por el propio efecto del giro. Si has visto algún lanzamiento de falta de un partido de fútbol conocerás lo que llaman el "efecto" que coge el balón cuando lo lanzan girando. Este efecto se denomina  y se aplica a todo elemento que gira en el aire, sea un balón o un huracán.

Yo: no hace falta haber estudiado mucho para darse cuenta, bueno ahora se inventan veinte mil efectos raros para justificar las anomalias que crean para que parezca que son normales y naturales y que la gente no se cuestione nada

tambien es natural borrascas con angulos rectos?



con estos radares en barcos desvian frentes a su antojo, con aviones etc.

avion radar;




Respecto a lo de los rayos sólo una cosa

1- El sensor puede interpretar como rayos situaciones que no lo son, al igual que cualquier otro sensor puede sufrir errores. Nada es perfecto. Sólo así se puede explicar que se den rayos en una zona donde no hay nubes. Es física atmosférica elemental. Si no hay nube no puede haber rayo.

segun meteox no hay ningun error

----------


## nando

Hola, lo siento pero no me lo trago el rollo ese de que desvian las borrascas atlanticas se dice por ahí que la sequia se debe al cambio climatico que casi tampoco me lo trago por que creo que todo obedece mas a ciclos climaticos y a veces detras de todas estas cosas hay mas intereses económicos que otra cosa

----------


## Luján

Lo siento Nirvana, pero no haces más que darme la razón y demostrar que has oído campanas pero no sabes dónde, ni siquera tienes un campanario cerca.





> EDIT: permito este mensaje ya que será el último de este forero, pues ha sido baneado pro repetiro multitud de veces.
> 
> ya hay una patente de un sistema que retiene el agua.  que es lo que utilizan para impedir que llueva. aqui esta: http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20090013599


Esta patente que tan rápido te has sacado de la manga habla claramente de un producto para mantener la humedad y los nutrientes EN EL SUELO, no en la atmósfera.




> *FIELD OF THE INVENTION* 
> 
> *[0001]*The following invention relates generally to an  improved method for      applying a soil conditioner for water and nutrient retention in  golf      course landscaping and, more particularly, the invention relates to  a      method for applying a super absorbent polymer through a liquid  sprayer.      An apparatus, composition and method are disclosed for applying a  super      absorbent polymer as a top dressing using spray rigs or backpack      sprayers. 
> Read more: http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/2009...#ixzz0iwRIlTXo









> en esta foto el avion no saca las estelas de los motores 
> 
> [...]


Más de lo mismo: ni idea de lo que hablas.

Tendrías que saber que las estelas sólo se producen cuando los gases de escape se congelan rápidamente, cosa que ocurre sólo a gran altitud. ¿Acaso has visto las estelas de escape cuando un avión aterriza o despega?




> imagen de satelite, se ve claramente como se forman estelas quimicas(las rayas)
> 
> [...]


Vamos hombre, no tienes ni idea de la cantidad de aviones que cruzan nuestro cielo. España es zona de tránsito para multitud de rutas internacionales e intercontinentales. Esas estelas que tú dices químias, el único producto químico que tienen aparte de agua es CO2 de la combustión de los motores.




> Yo. Este año a llovido mucho por que al no estar el anticiclon han venido muchos frentes y no los han desviado por que se notaria bastante, y aunque fumiguen no pueden parar tanta lluvia, al final tiene que caer


[ironico]Claaaaro, ahora lo entiendo. Si no fuera por nuestros amigos de los chemtrails, la diatomita y las antenas ahora resultaría que tendríamos media España bajo las aguas, como en El Diluvio Universal (que no es una peli de Hollywood). Resulta que ahora tendrás que darle las gracias a estos mismos que criticas por evitar males mayores.[/ironico]

SEAMOS SERIOS, POR FAVOR.





> ¿Tú de meteorología y dinámica atmosférica no tienes ni idea verdad?
> Me da a mí que no sabes que las borrascas, al igual que los antiociclones y en suma cualquier elemento que gira sufre, por el propio hecho de girar un desplazamiento hacia donde se genera por el propio efecto del giro. Si has visto algún lanzamiento de falta de un partido de fútbol conocerás lo que llaman el "efecto" que coge el balón cuando lo lanzan girando. Este efecto se denomina  y se aplica a todo elemento que gira en el aire, sea un balón o un huracán.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yo: no hace falta haber estudiado mucho para darse cuenta, bueno ahora se inventan veinte mil efectos raros para justificar las anomalias que crean para que parezca que son normales y naturales y que la gente no se cuestione nada



Lo siento, pero si te quieres dar cuenta de algo al menos tienes que  saber qué es ese algo. Te cito la Wikipedia, donde  se muestra la fecha de nacimiento y muerte del Sr. Magnus, quien  identificó este efecto:




> El *efecto Magnus*, denominado así en honor al físico y  químico alemán Heinrich Gustav  Magnus (1802-1870), es el  nombre dado al fenómeno físico por el cual la rotación de un objeto  afecta a la trayectoria del mismo a través de un fluido, en  particular, el aire.  Es producto de varios fenómenos, incluido el principio de Bernoulli y el proceso  de formación de la capa   límite en el fluido situado alrededor de los objetos en movimiento.  Este efecto fue descrito por primera vez por el físico alemán Heinrich Magnus en 1853.


Como verás no es de este siglo, ni siquiera del pasado, sino del  anterior: 1853, creo que en esas fechas ni siquiera existía la radio.




> tambien es natural borrascas con angulos rectos?
> [...]
> [...]
> 
> con estos radares en barcos desvian frentes a su antojo, con aviones etc.
> [...]
> avion radar;
> [...]


Hombre, si no eres capaz de intuir que existen diferentes capas de nubes, y que lo que ves en la imagen es sólo el techo de las nubes más altas pues sí que no es normal. Pero si estrujas un poco más las células grises y piensas en la estructura tridimensional de una borrasca te darás cuenta que ese ángulo recto es una ilusión causada por la orientación puramente vertical de la imagen.

De los radares en el barco y el avión ya mejor ni hablar. Has visto muchas películas de ficción.

[ironico]Ah, por cierto. Ese avión radar sí que tiene las estelas. Me pregunto si también estará tirando diatomita[/ironico]




> Respecto a lo de los rayos sólo una cosa
> 
> 1- El sensor puede interpretar como rayos situaciones que no lo son, al igual que cualquier otro sensor puede sufrir errores. Nada es perfecto. Sólo así se puede explicar que se den rayos en una zona donde no hay nubes. Es física atmosférica elemental. Si no hay nube no puede haber rayo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> segun meteox no hay ningun error


Definitivamente no tienes ni idea. Ni siquiera de internet ni de lo que lees.




> This link is working properly


Alguien que traduzca, por favor!!! ¿Nadie? Pues lo hago yo:




> Este enlace funciona correctamente


Vamos que viene a decir que el enlace que muestra justo debajo funciona, no da ningún dato de si el sensor del satélite funciona o no, o de si el software de tierra funciona o no.


En otro post que te hemos eliminado por ser spam ponías una imagen de un avión soltando algo por el extremo del ala izquierdo. Me pregunto varias cosas:

1- Si estuvieran cometiendo algo pseudo-legal, como soltar diatomita, ¿lo fotografiarían? Es más ¿permitirían que esas fotos salieran a la luz?

2- ¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que simplemente ese avión está soltanto combustible porque tiene que aterrizar y tiene demasiado peso? Qué casualidad que esa salida de producto esté justo en el lugar de la válvula de escape de los depósitos de combustible de las alas.



Con esto termina mi discusión de los mensajes de este señor que se hace llamar Nirvana.

----------


## jasg555

> Con esto termina mi discusión de los mensajes de este señor que se hace llamar Nirvana.


 Le has dejao frito. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

Si le has dejao frito pero lo que veo es que hay gente con mucho tiempo libre y se aburre ..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Si le has dejao frito pero lo que veo es que hay gente con mucho tiempo libre y se aburre .....


La historia de El Quijote y los molinos se repite contínuamente...

----------


## Luján

> Le has dejao frito.





> Si le has dejao frito pero lo que veo es que hay gente con mucho tiempo libre y se aburre .....


Muchas gracias, pero no ha sido para tanto.

Sólo he leido los enlaces que citaba como fuente, le he respondido acorde a ellos y he buscado un poco de información básica en la wikipedia.

Son cosas que todos podemos hacer, si nos preocupamos por aprender lo que no sabemos o ampliar sobre lo que sabemos poco.

Sólo he perdido un poco de tiempo, pero a cambio he ganado algunos conocimientos.

Afortunadamente la inmensa mayoría (99.999999999...%) de los usuarios de este foro aplicamos estos simples conceptos. Y si no lo hacemos, bien por dejadez o falta de tiempo, al menos atendemos a razones cuando otros nos las dan.

Esto no quiere decir que dejemos de pensar como pensamos, sólo quiere decir que si nuestros argumentos son rebatidos somos capaces de admitir como buenos los del otro, siempre que ciertamente lo sean.


A todos os pido, por favor, que no levanteis más este hilo, a no ser que sea por una muy buena razón y con datos bien contrastados. De momento dejaremos el hilo abierto, pero si vuelven los problemas se cerrará. Espero que sepais entenderlo.

----------


## nando

> La historia de El Quijote y los molinos se repite contínuamente...


yaa entiendo algunos ven gigantes en el horizonte jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

Como bien dice Luján, este tema de momento no da más de sí y es mejor que permanezca cerrado.

----------

